# صلاة حنة أم صموئيل



## ABOTARBO (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*صلاة حنة أم صموئيل






يا رب الجنود، إن نظرت نظرًا إلى مذلة أمَتَك، وذكرتني ولم تنس أمَتَك بل أعطيت أمَتَك زرع بشر، فإني أعطيه للرب كل أيام حياته ( 1صم 1: 11 )
يمكننا أن نرى في صلاة حنة دروسًا مباركة من الصلاة:

(1) عرفت إلى مَن تصلي: «قالت: يا رب الجنود» أي يا رب القوات التي في السماوات وعلى الأرض. فلقد أدركت أن حالة الشعب والكهنة، وحالة العُقم التي سمح لها بها الرب، تحتاج إلى رب الجنود وإلى قوته وقدرته التي لا يقف أمامها شيء.

(2) عرفت كيف تصلي: «قالت: يا رب الجنود، إن نظرت نَظَرًا إلى مذلة أَمَتك، وذكرتني ولم تَنَسَ أَمَتك، بل أعطيت أَمَتك زرع بشر» .. كررت في صلاتها كلمة «أَمَتَك» ثلاث مرات. ووصفت نفسها بذات الصفة عندما ظنها عالي سكرى، فأجابت وقالت: «لا يا سيدي ... لا تحسب أَمَتك ابنة بليعال» ثم قالت أيضًا: «لتجد جاريتك نعمةً في عينيك» (ع16، 18). لقد كانت تصلي في اتضاع حقيقي وليس مُزيَّف. اتضاع حقيقي، ليس فقط أمام الرب، بل أيضًا أمام عالي الكاهن.

(3) عرفت لماذا تصلي: «فقالت: يا رب الجنود، إن ... أعطيت أَمَتك زرع بشر، فإني أُعطيه للرب كل أيام حياته». كانت مُحددة الطلبة، فطلبت من الرب ”ابنًا ذكرًا“ لتُعطيه (وليس لتعطيها) للرب. وقالت فيما بعد «لأجل هذا الصبي صليت» (ع27). كانت لها البصيرة الروحية فعرفت أن مشكلة بيت الله تحتاج إلى رجل يقف في الثغر، فصلَّت لأجل ابن ذكر.

(4) عرفت معنى الصلاة الحقيقية .. فقالت لعالي: «إني امرأة حزينة الروح ... أسكب نفسي أمام الرب» (ع15). هذا هو معنى الصلاة البسيط الحقيقي؛ تفريغ النفس بكل ما بداخلها أمام الرب، بدلاً من أن يسكب الإنسان نفسه على نفسه ( مز 42: 4 )، وما الفائدة؟

(5) عرفت كيف تعبِّر عن الصلاة: «فإن حنة كانت تتكلم في قلبها، وشفتاها فقط تتحركان، وصوتها لم يُسمع» (ع13).

(6) عرفت اللجاجة في الصلاة: «أكثرت الصلاة أمام الرب» (ع12).

(7) عرفت وتمتعت بنتائج مباركة للصلاة: «ثم مضت المرأة في طريقها وأكلت، ولم يكن وجهها بعد مُغيرًا ... وكان في مدار السنة أن حنة حبلت وولدت ابنًا» (ع18، 20).

منقووووووووووول
*​


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2010)

رائع شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> رائع شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميرسي ع الصلاة حبيبي...*

*يا رب تكون بركة يستفيد منها كثيرين...*

*الرب يسوع معك...*


----------

